# Luci light, 1&2 year review.



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hello folks, for those of you unfamiliar with luci lights; they are small solar powered lights, consisting of a small panel/battery/LED module, housed inside an inflatable housing that also serves to disperse the light. They are cheap($20) compact and lightweight.
They are not going to be "long term" use items, like 15-20 years, but I have used mine for 2 years, every night and have had no issues. I really to use them everyday, they are my primary light source aboard. One year after I bought my first one, I bought the second. 
Philosophy of use; again, not a coal oil lamp. But is great for traditioning to off grid, or providing self contained area lighting in the field. They are submersible, pack down to CD size, and again they are cheap! 
So for those of you who have already done the 100 dollar food for a month thing, and are thinking the long thoughts, this could help.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I've had 3 for many years - when they were first fundraising. we only have used them in power outages and they are great! we keep them by the windows facing east so they get morning sun every day - well, when there's sun. We have a couple different ones...

there are now copycat's out there as well...

peace,
Michael J.


----------

